#  > Telecomunicações >  > NETGEAR >  >  Msn caindo, modem netgear roteado!

## Bodexloc

Pessoal, recentemente coloquei gvt aqui em casa e com ela veio o modem roteado netgeat dm111psp. 
o problema é o seguinte: o msn cai de 5 em 5min, aqui em casa são 3 pcs ligados a um switch, os 3 caem. já tentei liberar as portas do msn, tentei mudar a mtu e nada, ativei o DMZ e funcionou...só que o problema é que cada pc gera um ip diferente, ou seja, só da para manter 1pc com msn sem cair, nao sei o que faço mais, espero a ajuda de vocês.

----------

